# Official HH Reading Order



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Handy for anyone just getting into the Heresy series. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy-reading-order.html


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Some changes from the old list. Some are definitely improvements (_Aurelian_ should go after _The First Heretic_), but I think _Promethean Sun_ works better at the start rather than later with the rest of the Vulkan stuff. (Plus it really should be read before _Feat of Iron_ in _The Primarchs_.)


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I like how the black library synopsis for 'Tallarn: Witness' is almost as long as the actual story itself. Hahaha.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks about right. I've always advocated reading the novels in release order. Slot the shorts and limited editions around them as per. Few tweaks could be made though, but overall very good.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Looks about right. I've always advocated reading the novels in release order. Slot the shorts and limited editions around them as per.


What about _Legacies of Betrayal_? Read it after _Damnation of Pythos_, read it at some point earlier in the 20+ novel span it covers, or just split it up and treat each short individually?

(Right now I'm thinking that right before _Scars_ is probably the best place in reading order for it. Is _Brotherhood of the Storm_ the only story in there that's a strong prequel/prelude to something else, or is there another connection I'm forgetting?)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Looks about right. I've always advocated reading the novels in release order. Slot the shorts and limited editions around them as per. Few tweaks could be made though, but overall very good.


_Nemesis_ I would actually could be read after _Betrayer_ as the timeline for Erebus gets fucked up.

*Edit*: Also I would say _Scars_ and the stories related to that comes before _TUE_.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Took BL long enough


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> Took BL long enough


Yeah, but the special addition re-release in monthly, pre-paid for, installments after you sign up for their exclusive club is just around the corner.


----------

